# Bomber Tortial



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Made this Bomber a while back. Thought ya-all might like to see the process.

Click Here


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool! I love the fine detail.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Good stuff, and a very nice writeup! Thanks!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Terry

Thanks for the 'how to' ... (love the lathe )

Jeff


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

You've got skills. I have much respect for you.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, great details.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow thanks yet another idea to rap my mind around


----------

